# Making your own 4dkh solution



## zgall1 (15 May 2010)

I noticed that the article on drop checkers says that you can make your own 4dkh solution but after doing a search of old posts, I cannot find any references with regards to how you do that. Can anyone provide me with a link? Thanls.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 May 2010)

Hi

Please see attached short cuts - take a tip from me - not worth the effect in trying to make it - but it ready made.

viewtopic.php?f=20&t=11198&start=0

Regards
Paul.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (22 May 2010)

Worked for me not sure how accurate it is, make sure you have a kh test kit as the end result can be up or down even if you have accurate scales and try your best with water dilution.

So 12g in 1000ml = 400KH I'll all this "solution 1", and 100ml of solution 1 in 1000ml = 40KH "solution 2", and then 100ml of solution 2 in 1000ml = 4KH "solution 3" and solution 3 is the one you want. 

Is what I did which resulted in a slightly higher KH by about half a degree using a kh test kit and twice the amount of water hence measuring half a degrees as oppose to 1 deg. I then worked out 1000ml had 4.5dkh so removing 100ml of the fluid and adding 100ml of de-ionised water (0dkh) dropped it to the required 4.

If you don't have access to scales,de-io water or a kh test kit then like the man says probably better to just buy some.
I have been reliably informed that it doesn't need to be scientific grade accurate anyway although it would help   As long as it's as close as dammit it should be ok as the final part of the process checking the drop checker is not exact science more a guide to whats going on co2 wise.


----------

